# **Girls Just Want to have FUN!**



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 2, 2007)

Subject: Samantha Gibbons
Age: 12


she loves to be made up... so i decided to do her hair and MU

Face:
Loreal Mineral Powder Fndn
Fix+

Eyes:
Prep&prime
Gold Dusk Piggy
summer netural e/s
naked launch e/s
humid e/s
too faced Ohh and ahh e/s
sumptuous olive e/s
blk track f/l
M.A.X. 2000 calorie lash
brows: NYC brow blender in Blonde

cheeks:
MSF: shooting star
MSF: Glissade
Flure Power blush
Pink opal piggy

lips:
Rose Champange l/g
Angel

Clickable thumbnails


----------



## KaylaGrace (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice application.
Shes very cute.


----------



## Windunder (Feb 2, 2007)

Goooorgeous! I love the colors and how they go with her tshirt. You're a talented lady!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 2, 2007)

She is beautiful! I wish I could do my hair like that. You did a fab job!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_She is beautiful! I wish I could do my hair like that. You did a fab job!_

 
well u know i try... 
hah u know what i noticed?  its easier for me to make someone else up than it is to do myself these days lol


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 2, 2007)

she's only 12??  wow!  she looks stunning


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_she's only 12??  wow!  she looks stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yea she is still a baby.....


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

omg!!! 12 years old??? That mu looks great on her. Way to go!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok.. she's extra cute. Great job!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Feb 3, 2007)

She is way cute! I love her makeup. My 12 year old niece loves to be made up too hehe. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 3, 2007)

very cute. amazing job on her hair!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 3, 2007)

Stunning she looks very pretty 
 I wish you could do my make-up


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_Stunning she looks very pretty 
 I wish you could do my make-up_

 
Hey i really would.... if u ever pass through AUG look me up


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome job on the hair and makeup!


----------



## kimb (Feb 3, 2007)

This look is great i love the hair, the makeup... everything. Great job.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 3, 2007)

god you're talented.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 3, 2007)

she looks great


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 3, 2007)

great look on her! i too can't believe shes only 12!


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 3, 2007)

awww she looks purdy, great job!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_god you're talented._

 
thanks Jamie............ but Talent?.........Hrmmmm Nah


----------



## Jeannine8 (Feb 3, 2007)

It looks great! she looks so pretty.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 3, 2007)

she's a doll...great job!


----------



## poppy z (Feb 3, 2007)

it's so great!
I love this green/olive on her eyes!
yes you have talent!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 3, 2007)

You did a beautiful job, mu looks great and I'm really luvin her hair...really cute!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 3, 2007)

shes gorgeous!! you did such a good job!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 3, 2007)

you did  a beautiful job!  if i remember correctly, you did her makeup once before!


----------



## mia88 (Feb 3, 2007)

She looks adorably cute but lady like at the same time...love it girl


----------



## Emmi (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, love the look!! I love your hair also!


----------



## User67 (Feb 3, 2007)

Soooo beautiful! Her cheeks look like they are glowing!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassygirl224* 

 
_you did  a beautiful job!  if i remember correctly, you did her makeup once before!_

 
yes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Soooo beautiful! Her cheeks look like they are glowing!_

 
Glissade baby. man i love that stuff over any blush . and it glows


----------



## MissCreoula (Feb 4, 2007)

Gorgeous! Love the colour combo with the lips!! And her hair LOVE it lately I've been trying to do retro hairstyles & that's really pretty.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 4, 2007)

oh wow that's a great job !!!!! 

she's really really really pretty ^^


----------



## milamonster (Feb 4, 2007)

this is a gorgeous look
love the hair you did too


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow. So when are you gonna open up your beauty salon?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Wow. So when are you gonna open up your beauty salon?_

 
Lol now u sound like my friend Sandra, . she is trying to talk me into buying her salon...........


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 4, 2007)

she is a beautiful girl and the makeup is flawless!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 5, 2007)

great job. my sister is 12 and she like to be made-up, too. great for us


----------



## User34 (Feb 5, 2007)

aww she looks so pretty =)
 U did a great job


----------



## almondeyez81 (Feb 5, 2007)

AWWW!! she is absolutely gorgeous!!! such a cutie.


----------



## mzjae (Feb 5, 2007)

You did such a great job!


----------



## User49 (Nov 10, 2008)

Gorgeous look. You're make ups skill level is amazing. You'll go far if you choose to pursue a career in make up :0)


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 10, 2008)

She's Gorgeous! & she's 12!!!?!!!
You're gonna need to fight off those boys with a stick! LOL

I would love to see a tut on how to do the hairstyle & makeup!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 11, 2008)

could she be any cuter?  what a doll.  She looks adorable  with the makeup on.  And the hairstyle. On point.  I love it all.


----------



## jennatles (Jul 11, 2009)

makeup does wonders, she looks older than myself. (nineteen)
you do a fantastic job. im going through your fotd's and i keep finding myself amazed.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 11, 2009)

Pretty pretty!!!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 12, 2009)

She's gorgeous, I can't believe she's only 12. Her hair came out amazing along with the makeup, great job!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 13, 2009)

I love her victory rolls!!!

And her make-up looks so great, hun. Love it!


----------

